# LCS blinds



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I have read about some of the other holding blinds companys on here but have not seen any comments on the lion country supply holding blinds. are they any good for the money? not going to be using it every day so thought I would ask. Thanks


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 4 pole LCS blind and it is very well made and very heavy. I suppose it will last forever, but it's way too heavy for me. I'll take my Butch Green any day.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with the above, if you get an LCS blind you definitely won't be using it every day...

They are very well made and great for a club to use but they're too heavy and big. 

I got one years ago and after it sat around I donated it to our club.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My wife asked what I wanted for our anniversary and after some thought I told her I would like a holding blind but I wanted to take it easy on her pocket book.


----------



## luggerhead (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice blinds


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I just picked up 4 of the RGH blinds sold thru Gun dog supply. Very nice blinds and the best part is the fabric is attached to the poles. 
For 117.00 this is a good blind.

Dave


----------

